# Who has the best Mercury Outboard repair shop in the DFW area?



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a pesky electrical problem with my 2012 Mercury 60hp 4 stroke. It occasionally blows a 15amp fuse in the fuse holder under the cowl when I turn the ignition switch. When that happens nothing on the engine seems to work, no ignition, no tilt or trim...nada. Remove the cowling, replace the fuse and its good to go. It is happening more frequently so I need to get it checked out. I called Mercury Marine customer service but they claim to know nothing about the problem and told me to take it to an authorized Mercury shop.


----------

